# [openvpn] Urgent, dhparam not found :o

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

JE suis chez un pote pour faire une configuration VPN sur mon serveur, et voila que :

```
serveur easy-rsa # ./build-dh

./build-dh: line 7: dhparam: command not found
```

J'ai les boules, c'est quoi cette hisotire ? J'ai mis à jour il y a peu :

```

serveur easy-rsa # emerge -pv openvpn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openvpn-2.1_rc15  USE="pam ssl threads -examples -iproute2 -minimal -passwordsave -pkcs11 (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Alors, ou est le problème  :Surprised:  ?????? C'est vraiment po cool suis bloqué maintenant  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Il te faut le générer avec openssl

```

openssl dhparam -outform PEM -out dhparam.pem 1024

```

Regardes /etc/openvpn/<ta config>  pour spécifier le bon fichier.

----------

